# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2013 (το κοτετσάκι μου)

## xarhs

παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε............... εκει που οι κοτες κλωσσαγαν με σειρα προτεραιοτητας , τωρα αποφασησαν να κλωσσησουν ολες μαζι.

ολες οι φωλιες ειναι κλεισμενες με κλωσσες...!!!!!!!!

θα γεμησω κοτοπουλακια....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

για οσους αναρωτιουνται γιατι καθονται τοσο ευκολα οι κοτες , ειναι εξαιτιας της ''ποικιλιας'' που τις εχω προμηθευτει απο χωριο.

επισης οι τροφες ειναι αριστης προελευσης....... (καλαμποκι , σιταρι , λαχανικα , αφθονα χορτα , και πολλα αλλα)

και εχω βαλει και πολλες φωλιες....... 

σας παρουσιαζω τις κλωσσες που κλωσσανε...

αυτη η κοτα βρισκεται στην *2η γεννα*





και το μοναδικο νανακι που εχω..........

----------


## birdy_num_num

Η πρώτη είναι φοβερή μορφή.

----------


## xarhs

ναι οντως ειναι πολυ ωραια.......... σε ευχαριστω πανο..!!!

----------


## Peri27

Μπραβο μπραβο.. με το καλο να ερθουν κ αυτα! :-D μπραβο και που προσεχεις τις κοτουλες τοσο καλα ! :-)

----------


## xarhs

κλωσσησε και αυτη η κοτα............

----------


## Peri27

αντε ωραια!!! πολλα κοτοπουλακιαααα  :Happy0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Χαρη!!! Και εμενα εδω και δυο μερες κλωσαει μια κοτα, ελπιζω τα αυγουλακια αν ειναι ενσπορα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xarhs

εδω ειμαστε σε αψογες συνεργασιες......... οι ανταλλαγες αυγων πανε συννεφο.!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

εδω οι 8 νεοσσοι απο την καλυτερη κλωσσα μου...........!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μολις ενα εχασε τη ζωη του.......... το πατησε η αδερφη μου.   :sad: 

ξεψυχησε μπροστα στα ματια μου.....

----------


## xarhs



----------


## Efthimis98

Αχ τι γλυκά!!!  :Happy: 
Άντε να πάω κι εγώ στο χωριό μου να δω αν τελικά βγήκαν μικρά από την κλωσσομηχανή!!!  :Happy: 

Έβαλε γύρω στα 30 αυγά κότας, και 15 χήνας!!!! Και επίσης κλωσσάνε και μερικές χήνες ταυτόχρονα με 8 αυγά οι δύο και 7 οι άλλη!!!
Περιμένω να πάω με ανυπομονησία!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

Mε το καλο ευθυμη..... Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Peri27

ααα μωρεεε τι γλυκουλινακιαααα!!! χιχιχι!! ειναι αξιαγαπητααααα!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  να τα χαιρεσαι!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

δυστυχως δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω ολα..........

----------


## kostas0206

Μιας και ο χαρης λειπει μπαινει μονο απο το κινητο, μου ζητησε να αναιβασω εγω καποιες φωτογραφιες του.

Οριστε οι φωτος......






 









ΥΓ: Xαρη πολυ ομορφα τα κοτοπουλακια σου! Να τα χαιρεσε!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω κωστα..! ειναι ελευθερα σε ολο το βουνο τρωνε ολη μερα αγρια χορτα βοτανα και εντομα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα...!!!  :Happy: 
Δεν φοβάσαι μην τα πιάσει τίποτα... καμία αλεπού;;; κανένα σαίνι;
Είναι επικίνδυνο...

----------


## xarhs

με την αλεπου εχω προβλημα.  ερχεται συνεχεια αλλα εχω βρει μια προσωρινη λυση νη μην πλησιαζει για καποιες μερες. το μονο γερακι π ειναι επικινδυνο εδω ειναι η γερακινα αλλα αυτα κρυβονται μολις βλεπουν κατι. αυτη η ρατσα απο κοτοπουλα πετα και τρεχει γρηγορα και δεν μπορουν να τα πιασουν ευκολα

----------


## saxo_29

Βρε βρε ...τις "αλανιαρες"...χαχαχαχ.....πο  λυ ομορφες Χαρη!!!

----------


## Peri27

Επιτελους βλεπω τις κοτες σου που καθε φορα μου λες για τα καταρθωματα τους στο βουνο απο το τηλ  ::  ... νιωθω μεγαλη συγκινηση!! ...  ::  ....οταν θα ρθω να σφαξουμε καμια μιας και ειναι και αλανιερες!!  (προφανεστα κανω πλακα  ::  ) ...

----------


## jk21

Κοτες .... στο καταλληλο περιβαλλον !!! 

Μπραβο Χαρη ! εικονες για να ζηλευουμε (παντα με την καλη εννοια !!! )

----------


## RacingPigeon

πω, πω ...  

είναι όλα πανέμορφα .... να τα χαίρεστε  ::

----------


## xarhs

> Κοτες .... στο καταλληλο περιβαλλον !!! 
> 
> Μπραβο Χαρη ! εικονες για να ζηλευουμε (παντα με την καλη εννοια !!! )


δημητρη και εγω σε λιγο καιρο θα τις βλεπω και θα ζηλευω. για να εχεις ετσι ελευθερες τις κοτες 
στο βουνο πρεπει να εχεπις συνεχεια το νου σου για αρπακτικα.

----------


## jk21

Αν γυρισεις καποια στιγμη πισω μονιμα και επιλεξεις την ζωη εκει πανω και το χρονο να το κανεις θα εχεις και τι ποιο υπεροχο να βλεπεις καθε εξυπνη τους κινηση ,καθε τσακπινια τους ... και τι πιο φυσικο καθε τοσο ,καποιο αρπακτικο να σου αρπαζει μια και να προλαβαινεις τις αλλες 

καλυτερα σε στομα αρπακτικου ,παρα λιωμενες η μια πανω στην αλλη σε ορνιθοτροφεια και καροτσες μεταφορας 

ολα αυτα βεβαια αν .... 

αν δεν επιλεξεις και συ την ψυχρη πρωτευουσα οπως εκανα καποτε εγω

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη με εικονες δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι ζωαρα περνανε.  ολη μερα ελευθερες χωρις φραχτες. πραγματικα δημητρη η ζωη εδω ειναι φοβερη.

----------


## xarhs

τελικα η αλεηου τα καταφερε και μου αρπαξε ενα κοκορακι.

----------

